# North London Drinks: The Redsnapper Sequel - Thurs 23rd July



## pootle (Jul 9, 2009)

Following on from the truimph of the last North London Drinks, it's time to do it again but with the added bonus of saying meeting and greeting Redsnapper*, innit.

Marty21 has once again done good work in selecting a pub which is this one:

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/22/2214/Royal_Sovereign/Clapton

An executive decision has been made by the organising committee that it's going to happen post work on Thursday 23rd July.  Book the Friday off now, those of you with no self control and/or thirsty types.

I'm going to bring cake too.  Cake! How can you resist?  Do it!

*I'd imagine you'll be permitted to meet and greet other u75 people you haven't already met but I will check with the cmmt


----------



## Sunray (Jul 9, 2009)

your url is broken


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2009)

I am performing that night so can't make it. Boo! 

*runs off having a bit of a weep*


----------



## pootle (Jul 9, 2009)

Sunray said:


> your url is broken



Fixed, ta Sunray.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

heh, nice one pootle


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 9, 2009)

Day before payday for me so I will not know until the day


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2009)

a pub,an urban meet, a short walk from home? how did that happen ?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 9, 2009)

See what I can do innit.


----------



## pootle (Jul 9, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> Day before payday for me so I will not know until the day



And no one at a u75 drinks would buy pints for others, eh?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm interested, its a short cycle for me

in to titiansound fund

just have my rising levels of panic about my dissertation to contend with

(pootle - can you bring you great PR skills to the urban alternative vegetable sculpture competition thread in community? Ta)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 9, 2009)

My local pub. Unfortunately I'll be in the Phillippines. It's a cracking boozer though, have fun.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 9, 2009)

I think I might endure the tortuous 253 or whatever for a swift 'jar' or summat.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

It's building up......looking forward to meeting you peeps


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2009)

Where the hell is Clapton?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2009)

jer said:


> Where the hell is Clapton?



hackney. the pub is a couple of minutes walk from Clapton BR station, which is about 12 minutes from Liverpool st, alternatively get a 106 bus from Finsbury Park Station/bethnal green stn (about 20 mins) or 253/4 from Finsbury Park/Bethnal Green Stn, it's close to Stoke Newington


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2009)

Ah, Hackney. Gotcha. Excuse poor geography...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd love to come and meet snapper, but it'll take me 2 hours to get home


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm almost certain there's room for you to crash at the place I'm staying that night. It's just at a good friend of mine who lives round the corner. Obviously I'll need to ask him but he's sure to say yes. We wont stab you in the night or anything, promise 

You might get better offers than a bed on the floor with a couple of unknown blokes sleeping next door.......then again you might not 

Be good to meet you too Tanky


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2009)

well, it's been a long time since I've had an offer like that  cheers 

I'll have to think about it, because realistically I'd have to be in work the next day


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I'll have to think about it, because realistically I'd have to be in work the next day


Ahh yeah, ok, well see what happens eh if you can make it that'd be ace.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2009)

i'm a possible at the mo


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol and there was me aiming a flippant post your way just now on the lsd thread, don't attack me if we meet will you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2009)

flippant is fine matey 

safe as lettuce 

innit


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2009)

NO ALE?? 

Only joking, of course we'll be there. 

Tanky, if our lodger has moved out by then you can stay in our huge spare room with big double bed and all mod cons if you like. CONS:  it's a bus ride away, and you'll have to get to work from Seven sisters tube. 

Offer's there though


----------



## pootle (Jul 9, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> (pootle - can you bring you great PR skills to the urban alternative vegetable sculpture competition thread in community? Ta)



I'm on it  

Tanky! There's always room at my inn (it) for you - I'm walking distance to Manor House and a leetle further to Finsbury Park Station 

Most exciting of all is Hollis is coming!   I know you're the founder of the feast Rednapper, but now with bonus Hollis? Aces! 

But hey, stop disrepecting my 253,  Wood Green fo'


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2009)

We're only coming because Hollis is coming, we haven't seen him for ages. Hollis outweighs No Ale


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

Apologies for the lack of ale


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

no ale!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

there might be bottled ale, but none on draft afaik

have got guinness


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no ale!!!!



s'ok it's only up the road from stokie church street if it goes wrong  - shh! *taps nose*


----------



## keithy (Jul 10, 2009)

NO ALE?!!?!?!!!!! !!! !!

fuck off!



as always, if I am not working I will be there. Will see what I can dooooo. 
Pootle, I had no idea you were my neighbour ffs. Why haven't you touched ma bewbs yet?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

i'm reviewing the situation.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

If work isn't making me stay late then I'm coming out to play


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2009)

is there wine? i'm there if there is


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2009)

*[not stig posting - rich!]*

We went to that pub to see a rockabilly (?) band play with "Simon Spoons" - one of Stig's most crusty exen.

I believe other occasions have druggend urb's there.

There was some standard ale, served well enough; and the landlord seemed to encourage both skin art and pompadours.

Should provide for a good night - has anyone checked the scheduled  music for the night in question??


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2009)

Pieface said:


> If work isn't making me stay late then I'm coming out to play



what have you done with PieEye?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

keithy said:


> NO ALE?!!?!?!!!!! !!! !!



Where's it say 'no ale'  ......sure there's ale if you want it, we're off to a pub. It's gonna be ace


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

Stig said:


> We went to that pub to see a rockabilly (?) band play with "Simon Spoons" - one of Stig's most crusty exen.
> 
> I believe other occasions have druggend urb's there.
> 
> ...





there is ale! excellent, must admit i drank stella last time i was there, there is wine as well


----------



## pootle (Jul 10, 2009)

keithy said:


> Pootle, I had no idea you were my neighbour ffs. Why haven't you touched ma bewbs yet?



Play your cards right, be in the right place at the right time baby, and my elbow may brush up against your bewbs as I'm carrying some glasses of booze from the bar 

And besides, you never told me we were neighbours! I've got bewbs too! 

You've changed


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not positive that they serve Mead


----------



## pootle (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Marty.  Do you mean you HAVEN'T chosen a pub from the Middle Ages?

_*goes to change vote*_

I'm washing my hair that night. Soz!


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm not positive that they serve Mead



That's it then, it's off! 

Do they do salted (NOT dry roasted) peanuts? That's all I ask, food wise.


----------



## pootle (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm sorry redsnapper.  I feel partially responsible.

I've let you down, I've let the school down and worse of all, I've let myself down 

It's definately mostly Marty's fault though!


_This post has been brought you by Pootle: Your Trusted One Stop Shop For Taking Credit for When Things Go Well and Pointing The Finger When It Doesn't since 1976_


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

<searches for Mead delivery service desperately>


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

can everyone come in an outfit similar to the one below as well pls. Thanks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

I voted 'maybe' but it's getting really exciting now so def on for this


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay! Don't forget to dress up fancy


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 10, 2009)

pootle said:


> And no one at a u75 drinks would buy pints for others, eh?





Miss-Shelf said:


> in to titiansound fund



Awww...you two are lovely. Looks like I will be there after all


----------



## pootle (Jul 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <searches for Mead delivery service desperately>



*drums fingers*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Mead give me a right head


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

pootle said:


> *drums fingers*



distracts the pootle whilst he slips some honey in her stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

I BEG your pardon?!


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol he wants to stir your honey pot with his thingy stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Lol he wants to stir your honey pot with his thingy stella



I knew _that _but I didn't know pootle was invited


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

gosh almighty, this drinking thing is getting fruity already!?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

He pm'd me an invite _first_. I'll bring a camera 

edit: no you bring your camera PT, your the photographer.


----------



## pootle (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I knew _that _but I didn't know pootle was invited



I'm sure there's enough Martylove to go round


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

This is going to be a mess like the last one but hopefully it will smell better


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

Ewwww! It'll smell of mead this time......and peanuts.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Ewwww! It'll smell of mead this time......and peanuts.



Snaps mate you would not _believe_ what happened at the last one! We went to a lovely pub with a garden and got smashed blah blah. Then it got late so some people went home but the rest of us hardcore lot went to a Spoons up the road. 

The bin lorry came passed and stopped to pick up stuff but while it was stopped at the kerb in front of the Spoons _something leaked out of it_. There was this little slick of shiny _something_ in the road and *THE SMELL*! I have honestly never in my life smelt anything like it ever and if I have I certainly didn't stand around next to it for another hour and a half while people bought me drinks


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what have you done with PieEye?



I killed her in the stupid face


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

Rank! I know bin lorries can give off the vilest of smells. When it's really bad it's the closest I've come to puking from a smell so yeh i can see how that'd not be good while having drinks. Did you think it was coming from someone's bottom at first or you knew straight away?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Rank! I know bin lorries can give off the vilest of smells. When it's really bad it's the closest I've come to puking from a smell so yeh i can see how that'd not be good while having drinks. Did you think it was coming from someone's bottom at first or you knew straight away?



Apparently there is a fishmongers down the road 

We'll not be going there again! She says, bossily.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Lol he wants to stir your honey pot with his thingy stella


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 10, 2009)

I gotta go to this an'all, north is so much better than the shitty south, better people too.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## pootle (Jul 10, 2009)

to teeps, pieface and OU rockin' up, and tits and 53tIIa confirming! 

these drinks are shaping up nicely - good work redsnapper!


----------



## keithy (Jul 10, 2009)

and me! grr


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Keithy! *readies grabbing hands*


----------



## keithy (Jul 10, 2009)

you'll all be staying out late, right? cos i might not be finished at work til late and will still want to come and frolic. We should have an after party at mine and dance with the roaches.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

keithy said:


> and me! grr



yes!!


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

pootle said:


> these drinks are shaping up nicely



They are arnt they, should be good 

Sounds like a plan keithy on the roach party thing


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jul 10, 2009)

Ale drinkers, the Sov has London Pride & Ruddles County on draught.  Not too exciting but better than nowt.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 10, 2009)

Ruddles County is an excellent ale.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

nowt wrong with a drop of pride either.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you going to this Paulie?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

perhaps i will?!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah well....I don't care or anything.  I might not even be free...I'm a busy person you know?


----------



## dweller (Jul 10, 2009)

that's east london shurely


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh god shut up!  Are you one of these people who argue about postcodes and shit?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 10, 2009)

you'll get shot for saying that.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a gang.  Didn't you know I had a gang?  I do you know.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

n16 4the win 

so ladeez, you going to travel to the public house or not? 

would be lovely to make your acquaintance


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 10, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I have a gang.  Didn't you know I had a gang?  I do you know.


well if you've got a gang, I'd hope that I'd be in it really.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> n16 4the win
> 
> so ladeez, you going to travel to the public house or not?
> 
> would be lovely to make your acquaintance


it's unlikely, I have to go to work the next day and it'll take me two hours to get home  snapper has very kindly offered me crash space, but I know that my willpower won't be strong enough to make it to work 

fuck you boring real world!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, i have to work the next day. mints ftw i reckon. mints and lots of coffee.

boring real world!!!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 11, 2009)

I want to come - it will take me an hour to get home. Brill.  I'm still going to try.

Tanky you're in my gang - it's a bit secret - it's mainly in my head.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> n16 4the win
> 
> so ladeez, you going to travel to the public house or not?
> 
> would be lovely to make your acquaintance



you have to cross the border to E5 innit


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2009)

Pieface said:
			
		

> Tanky you're in my gang - it's a bit secret - it's mainly in my head.




I'm in your head


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 11, 2009)

_in my head_ - that's been my location all the time i been here you know 

or actually  or 

e5?! erk


----------



## Pieface (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm off to bed. Wish me luck x


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 11, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2009)

good luck with that whole sleeping thing pieface


----------



## Pieface (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks guys xx


----------



## oddworld (Jul 11, 2009)

Is this day we're meeting Snaps only I've forgotten


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 12, 2009)

No don't think so, I've forgotton what we said as well 

We said friday didn't we or sat? This is on thurs night.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 16, 2009)

Should be along to this.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2009)

well, i was meant to be going to a gig this night but i'm not.
i'd really like to come to this if that's still ok?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

Good stuff foggy, look fwd to meeting you 

Lol just noticed TP's vote on the poll


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

God jesus more?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> well, i was meant to be going to a gig this night but i'm not.
> i'd really like to come to this if that's still ok?



For sure, yeh I thought you said you were going out that night but be great if you can make it afterall


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2009)

i'll be there for a bit at least.
with cake. you've been warned.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God jesus more?



Maybe we should hire a small marquee to put up in the beer garden


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

Cake kitty, did you say CAKE!!!!! I've already had cake* from another fellow urb this week and it was delish, you'll have to go some to beat that one 


*an awesome lemon drizzle type cake


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2009)

cake was on the agenda since this whole coming-to-london-meeting-urbs-thing came up, non? 
's my last night of being 29 an' all. of course there'll be cake wherever i go


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes of course it was, I forgot in the turmoil created by the ever growing and mutating nature of this thread


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm coming.


----------



## Thraex (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm gonna see if I can get to this, not met any Urbs/internetz peeps, but there's people going that I'd love to meet, spesh Snaps. Bit nervous (coz I reckon you're all stranger than me  ) so if you see a mig...small bloke, dressed in black with shoulder length grey hair say welcome.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 16, 2009)

this is fuckin relentless


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 16, 2009)

I think I might be there - taking the oportunity for a day on the bike to explore the Lea Valley, and a quiet pint on the way back.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I think I might be there - taking the oportunity for a day on the bike to explore the Lea Valley, and *a quiet pint* on the way back.



Hahahahahahhahahahahaahahhah!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 16, 2009)

No rly, just a light ale and a gossip free natter


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice one Joust, dragonwolf and LC, see you there


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

i'm only going to natter as well


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

same here but I think I'm gonna end up in a corner freaked out by the sheer volume of new people I'm gonna meet that night


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

if i have to have a drink, then you might be able to twist me arm like, don't get me wrong....


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 17, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> same here but I think I'm gonna end up in a corner freaked out by the sheer volume of new people I'm gonna meet that night



50 people all crowded round you chanting "SNAPPER SNAPPER SNAPPER" and clapping there hands in time...

I'd take it as a complement if i was you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

We did that to Keithy the other day


----------



## keithy (Jul 17, 2009)

I think I handled it quite well.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 17, 2009)

joustmaster said:


> 50 people all crowded round you chanting "SNAPPER SNAPPER SNAPPER" and clapping there hands in time...



 How mental would that be.......no ta, it sounds like summat straight out of a bad acid flashback


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

i may come. tis only down the road, after all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't seen 'snapper on this board since I sent him a nice-rude PM


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I haven't seen 'snapper on this board since I sent him a nice-rude PM



That's cos you still havn't replied to the last pm I sent you and I only asked you the same things you asked me   

Yeh come down for drinks on thurs dolly, go on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> That's cos you still havn't replied to the last pm I sent you and I only asked you the same things you asked me
> 
> Yeh come down for drinks on thurs dolly, go on



Eh? I sent you one on 19-07-2009 at 12:42 and NO REPLY


----------



## Callie (Jul 20, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> That's cos you still havn't replied to the last pm I sent you and I only asked you the same things you asked me



You asked to see her penis?? How rude!


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

What, you didn't get the one with the pic of my bum on it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Callie said:


> You asked to see her penis?? How rude!



Yes, and I showed him it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> What, you didn't get the one with the pic of my bum on it?



Yes, and I replied to it


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

Callie said:


> You asked to see her penis?? How rude!



Ahahahahha 

err no not quite, I was rewarded for my generosity anyways tho


----------



## Callie (Jul 20, 2009)

FILTH


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, and I replied to it



Did you? I never got that reply then  On the bum pic pm I asked you a couple of Q's didn't I? The plant food must have been confusing me by that time of the morning then  soz stells


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm a bit cnofused/worried now. According to my Sent Items I _definately_ sent you a PM at 12.42. 

Where has it gone? You sure you didn't see and open it and assume it was one you'd already read?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

reply sent


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

stoner


----------



## oddworld (Jul 21, 2009)

As the person on Urban that always gets lost - can someone direct from Liverpool Street.

Is this easy or a pain in the arse?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2009)

oddworld said:


> As the person on Urban that always gets lost - can someone direct from Liverpool Street.
> 
> Is this easy or a pain in the arse?



train to clapton station, out of the station turn right, walk up the road to the traffic lights, cross road and head up northwold rd, the pub is on it, about 5 mins walk

or out of station, cross road at traffic lights outside station, turn right, walk up the road to the traffic lights, turn left onto northwold road


----------



## oddworld (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds quite easy 

Woo hoo


----------



## keithy (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't even know who redsnapper is but I'm coming along anyway to harrass you all


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2009)

keithy said:


> I don't even know who redsnapper is but I'm coming along anyway to harrass you all



just walk in and shout

*I AM KEITHY AND I AM FROM THE INTERNETS*


----------



## keithy (Jul 21, 2009)

errrr....no.

I'm not keithy  and I'm from Sheffereld


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 21, 2009)

It looks like I am getting some cash back that I am owed. I'm there for sure and have taken Friday off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm taking Friday off too


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 21, 2009)

but I am equally torn between this and the clothes swap on the other side of the river.....

advice pls


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 21, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> but I am equally torn between this and the clothes swap on the other side of the river.....
> 
> advice pls



Well it's an easy decision imo


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> Well it's an easy decision imo



me too, swapping clothes v getting trolleyed


----------



## Thraex (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a very wierd dream about coming to this and arranging for people to have post it notes on their knees with their urban names on....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2009)

dragonwolf said:


> I had a very wierd dream about coming to this and arranging for people to have post it notes on their knees with their urban names on....



we can make your dreams come true


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd like to time this with my  River Lea/Olympic site/Lea valley  fat feller cycling extravaganza - short Q: What time is kick off, 6.30 sensible?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'd like to time this with my  River Lea/Olympic site/Lea valley  fat feller cycling extravaganza - short Q: What time is kick off, 6.30 sensible?



i'm going home for me tea first!, probably be there at 7.30, probably be some people there by 6.30 though


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2009)

Tea !! What's the matter with you; empty stomach,  a gallon of ale, major personal embarrassment, pie and chips later.


----------



## pootle (Jul 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> swapping clothes v getting trolleyed



Get trollied enough, I'm sure there will be some clothes swapping occuring 

Woo hoo! Lots of people coming and good work taking Friday off crew! 

I'm DEFINATELY going to try and have dinner before I come out, and hopefully avoid wandering out of my bed, complete with quilt and falling asleep on the bathroom floor like after the Fed drinks


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Tea !! What's the matter with you; empty stomach,  a gallon of ale, major personal embarrassment, pie and chips later.



it's not really out of my way tbf, i live about 10 mins walk away, I might be there slightly earlier


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> but I am equally torn between this and the clothes swap on the other side of the river.....
> 
> advice pls



We could all swap clothes at the pub?


----------



## Sunray (Jul 21, 2009)

Good timing, after the Glade I need a drink.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 21, 2009)

See you all there! 

After tonight I won't have regular internet access.


----------



## pootle (Jul 21, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Good timing, after the Glade I need a drink.



Innit! I'll need a drink after the shock to the system that will be my first and only day day at work this year!

Kept my eyes open for you Sunray but never saw you at the Glade   be nice to see you Thurs


----------



## Callie (Jul 21, 2009)

bah I'd like to come along...been ages since Ive been to an urban anything and its not often I get the chance to venture northwards but am sadly too busy  Have fun!


----------



## pootle (Jul 21, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> See you all there!



Yay!  Indeed! Looking forward to it heaps!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 21, 2009)

clothes.....drinks.......


----------



## pootle (Jul 21, 2009)

Acchh! If you need anymore encouragement and the enthusiasm contained with this thread and reports from Fed's drink Miss-Shelf I give up.  

Go to the clothes swap, have a whale of a time and never think of what might have happened at the Redsnapper drinks


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2009)

Where is this meet? Oh, and don't forget the Offline bash on Friday!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2009)

editor said:


> Where is this meet? Oh, and don't forget the Offline bash on Friday!



Here!

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/22/2214/Royal_Sovereign/Clapton


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm gonna pop along for a bit.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 21, 2009)

I voted maybe (ages ago). But it's a bit far :/


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Here!
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/22/2214/Royal_Sovereign/Clapton



tell me how to get here from the 254 or the 106 (if you don't mind marty)

the 106 goes down northwold rd doesn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> tell me how to get here from the 254 or the 106 (if you don't mind marty)
> 
> the 106 goes down northwold rd doesn't it?



106 stops outside the pub!


----------



## oddworld (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this havnt seen you's lot for a while now , will be jolly nice


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 22, 2009)

You know what, I may be coming to this one too.

I'm in reading on thursday and may not be able to take the boat away till friday!


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 22, 2009)

How the hell do I get there from paddington?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 22, 2009)

I just checked TFL and it's 2 buses for me. Annoying seeing as I am only in Newington Green


----------



## Stig (Jul 22, 2009)

dragonwolf said:


> I had a very wierd dream about coming to this and arranging for people to have post it notes on their knees with their urban names on....






			
				marty21 said:
			
		

> we can make your dreams come true



Shall I bring the ones shaped like arrows, or the ones shaped like speech bubbles?


----------



## Sunray (Jul 22, 2009)

pootle said:


> Innit! I'll need a drink after the shock to the system that will be my first and only day day at work this year!
> 
> Kept my eyes open for you Sunray but never saw you at the Glade   be nice to see you Thurs



My hi viz supervisor jacket clearly blinded you.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2009)

Only just seen this.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> I just checked TFL and it's 2 buses for me. Annoying seeing as I am only in Newington Green



it's a short walk from stoke newington common, maybe 10 mins


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> How the hell do I get there from paddington?



blimey, you're a sucker for punishment - 

if you were to come from paddington, circle line to Liverpool st, chingford train to clapton, short walk from the station


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jul 22, 2009)

BTW it's pubsingalong night there tomorrow


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's a short walk from stoke newington common, maybe 10 mins



Cool, I'll use me legs then innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

W00t! Friday off!


----------



## pootle (Jul 22, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> You know what, I may be coming to this one too.
> 
> I'm in reading on thursday and may not be able to take the boat away till friday!



Hurrah! The boat fog mystery lifts! My mate with a boat texted me on Thursday to ask me why I was calling to ask about his boat, and I was all "huh? What" and then remembering I DID called about Jezebel, his boat, but couldn't for the life of me remember why


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

pootle said:


> Hurrah! The boat fog mystery lifts! My mate with a boat texted me on Thursday to ask me why I was calling to ask about his boat, and I was all "huh? What" and then remembering I DID called about Jezebel, his boat, but couldn't for the life of me remember why



Was that in Soho? You _did _call someone about something  

Was it about length or width?


----------



## Thraex (Jul 22, 2009)

Stig said:


> Shall I bring the ones shaped like arrows, or the ones shaped like speech bubbles?



Ooh, arrows....no wait speech bubbles....or both!! That really would tickle me if I saw peeps with those. (What I didn't mention about the was that I had to wear a tinfoil hat too...fuck knows what that was about  Probably me worrying that you're all gonna be loons and I'll need to protect myself from your loon-rays.

I tried for Friday off to no avail, I have got a later start tho'.

Lookin' forward to this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2009)

don't think i'll make this now


----------



## pootle (Jul 22, 2009)

Sir Belchalot said:


> BTW it's pubsingalong night there tomorrow



Oh good lord! 

Moo! to a lack of Orang action 

And yeah, St3lla - it was in soho.  Fack knows what I said though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2009)

sorry, got toothache and off to dentist friday, so best stay home


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> sorry, got toothache and off to dentist friday, so best stay home



drink will numb the pain !


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> drink will numb the pain !



i tried that last night and now feel sick as a dog


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i tried that last night and now feel sick as a dog



But does your tooth hurt less?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> But does your tooth hurt less?



only cos i'm on shitloads of ibuprofen/codeine - now my cheek near the tuff is swollen, cartoon style


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

*bump*

Morning all! Woo hoo! It's another thursday! Another u75 drink up.

Lock up your cake and daughters, Redsnapper is in town!  

Lock up your Stella and sons and daughters and probably slightly valuable stuff generally - I'm going to be well thirsty after a WHOLE DAY AT WORK since last wednesday  

We're going here people: 
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/22/2214/Royal_Sovereign/Clapton

Work out how to get there using this: 
http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en

Although there are already lots of top tips on how to get there on this thread, innit.

What more do you want me to do for you? What's that? Drink your booze for you? Well, if I must.  Always happy to take one for the team.  I'm good like that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a hangover


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have a hangover



What better way to cure it than giving yourself another


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

S'what I thought


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2009)

See you all later - hope there's some good ol' ginger beer about so I can lounge around with my 'wisdoms' (@ 5t3lla)


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have a hangover


Warm up drink last night? 
I like it.


----------



## keithy (Jul 23, 2009)

might not be coming to this now, am skint skint skiiiiint  Might be better off just staying in and getting ma fanny licked or summet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> See you all later - hope there's some good ol' ginger beer about so I can lounge around with my 'wisdoms' (@ 5t3lla)



Bestow your braynes uponst us, in lieu of Monday


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2009)

keithy said:


> might not be coming to this now, am skint skint skiiiiint  Might be better off just staying in and getting ma fanny licked or summet.



Us Urb's are famous for helping other Urb's out with alcohol in time of financial desperateness. So you have no excuse!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Even *I* will buy you a drink!


----------



## keithy (Jul 23, 2009)

but ti won't work like that, cos if i come i'll be fetching ma bloke again and he will just buy my drinks even though he's also skint. If that makes sense. then I'll get pissed off at him  

I dunno, we'll see. Would defo be nice to see people again (even you, stella  ) and I do so very much want to meet ma little titan haha


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> Us Urb's are famous for helping other Urb's out with alcohol in time of financial desperateness. So you have no excuse!



Thought you were gonna offer fanny licking then....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bestow your braynes uponst us, in lieu of Monday



I can only be clever once a month.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

keithy said:


> but ti won't work like that, cos if i come i'll be fetching ma bloke again and he will just buy my drinks even though he's also skint. If that makes sense. then I'll get pissed off at him
> 
> I dunno, we'll see. Would defo be nice to see people again (even you, stella  ) and I do so very much want to meet ma little titan haha



Christ alive, where am I getting this repuation from?


----------



## keithy (Jul 23, 2009)

reputation of being shit? haha. Awwww I'm gently teasing you - you're my main reason for living. Not gonna lie.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Thought you were gonna offer fanny licking then....



Well ya know...I would if I REALLY had to


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

*sqeee*

Hangover recedes with warm words of loves and devotions


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> Us Urb's are famous for helping other Urb's out with alcohol in time of financial desperateness. So you have no excuse!




Innit! PLEASE COME KEITHY!  If you don't come I shall not drink booze and behave myself and not get up to any mischief at all, so depressed shall I be at not being able to see you 

You've got at least 3 drinks offers from me, Tits and Stella.  And 3 hopeful faces!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> Well ya know...I would if I REALLY had to



rude not to imo


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 23, 2009)

I understand the pub has introduced a heat-sensitive 'gun' on the door to detect high temperatures. In this way it hopes to protect its regulars from swine flu. However, anyone arriving with a surgical mask will still be admitted. A sensible compromise in these difficult times if you ask me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh hello there Mr. One Quick Pint and a Chat About The Weather!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


>



makes drinking pints a bit difficult


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 23, 2009)

It sorts out the sediment.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It sorts out the sediment.



and gets the front of your shirt beer sodden 

then again, drinking without a mask can have the same effect


----------



## Boycey (Jul 23, 2009)

scissors, straw, job done 

i reckon i might make this. keithy- if you go, i'll go


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm going to come up for a couple of hours - pootle, what time you getting there?  I'm always the early one


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Christ alive, where am I getting this repuation from?




You made your bed...


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

Boycey said:


> i reckon i might make this. keithy- if you go, i'll go



Moar pressure!  Nice one! 

Pieface - I'm aiming to get there between 6.30pm and 7pm.  Am supposed to be at work until 5.30pm but hoping to sneak out early  Yay! to you coming.  I'll be there latest by 7pm.  I *might* even wear a skirt! 

I'm supposed to be the advance/charge party identifing the various internetz types and linking up all.  Should I take my own supply of post its?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Bring post-its. We'll be such wankers standing about lolling and boozing with post-its on us.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been studying train times and cycle routes. I _might_ come.
(doesn't look like there's any hassle getting a bike on a Liverpool Street train after rush hour)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

A mod! Oh noooo


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> (doesn't look like there's any hassle getting a bike on a Liverpool Street train after rush hour)


I'm banking on it. Ditto at London Bridge.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A mod! Oh noooo



We'll have to sit up straight and fly right


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually, nothing to do with Crispy's possible attendance, but I can't make it after all 

Enjoy, all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Guys, if 't's not raining i'm going to wear my £365 shoes!
If it is i'm gonna year my tenner flip-flops


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

YOu have £365 shoes?!  What the fuck!?

Crispy, I've been studying many ways and basically I'll be getting a taxi to Finsbury Park station to get back south.  Fuck the busses  So anyone who wants to join me on that method is welcome.

I'm not wearing a skirt BUT I have packed a change of top in case this one gets whiffy. Oh yes. No one, I mean NO ONE gets that sort of treatment from me, no way.  Be impressed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, *I* have £365 shoes 

They were a 'We're making you redundant!' present from the expensive shoe place that made me redundant


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Guys, if 't's not raining i'm going to wear my £365 shoes!



Another WTF! Did you pay that much for them 5t3IIa?

Aggh! Am starting to have serious clothing anxiety on what to wear!


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Actually, nothing to do with Crispy's possible attendance, but I can't make it after all
> 
> Enjoy, all.



Boo! We shan't.  We shall stand around crying, moping up our tears with our post-it's.  The ink will blur and no one will no who anyone else is.  We'll barely have the energy to sniffle "are you from the internetz" at each other


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

Wear it all at once.


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

Hang on - are you sneaking off to the Clothes Swap Fogbat?  

SPLITTER!


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2009)

pootle said:


> Hang on - are you sneaking off to the Clothes Swap Fogbat?
> 
> SPLITTER!



I'm hoping to find some pretty dresses that bring out my eyes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

My first thought was you sitting there on a pouffe holding up garms while surrounded by loads of half naked urbs going 'Oh it looks so much better on _you_!' at each other. Just _surrounded_


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My first thought was you sitting there on a pouffe holding up garms while surrounded by loads of half naked urbs going 'Oh it looks so much better on _you_!' at each other. Just _surrounded_



It won't be _exactly_ like the last clothes swap


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

Afternoon all  looking forward to seeing you tonight. The pub's just at the end of the street where I'm staying so it might take me a little while to get there  

I'm gonna go see this film (soul power) in a bit then on to the pub for about 7.




> In 1974, the most celebrated American R&B acts of the time came together with the most renowned musical groups in Africa for a 12-hour, three-night long concert held in Kinshasa, Zaire. The dream-child of Hugh Masekela and Stewart Levine, this music festival became a reality when they convinced boxing promoter Don King to combine the event with “The Rumble in the Jungle,” the epic fight between Muhammad Ali and George Foreman, ..... it depicts the experiences and performances of such musical luminaries as James Brown, BB King, Bill Withers, Celia Cruz, among a host of others.



see you tonight in the Sov'


----------



## oddworld (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm gonna be a 7ish person too. 

I've got the afternoon off and tomorrow off and I'm raring to go 

I won't wear a skirt though , I've never worn skirt since my school days 

Anyhooooo I need to get to Liverpool Street and then an overground train to Clapton so prolly take me an hour all in.

YAY.

I've heard on the Urban grape vine that Chocolate Button & Tendril may put in apperance.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Nicely Snapper! *waves*


----------



## oddworld (Jul 23, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> 'in the Sov'


 
This just made me LOL.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

oddworld said:


> This just made me LOL.



I missed your bewbs on the naked thread so I'll be staring and imagining all evening


----------



## oddworld (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I missed your bewbs on the naked thread so I'll be staring and imagining all evening


 
Lol 

I had a PM from an Urbanite who shall remain nameless who said the same thing and could I help him achieve a stiring in his loins and send him a pic by PM.


Urrrrmmmmm - NO !!


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey stella I tried pm'ing you the other night and it wouldn't let me, said you'd chosen not to receive any 

odds, you tried calling me about half an hour ago didn't you? The reception's rubbish in this flat but there's a land line, I'll text u the number


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

I missed a cock on the naked thread and got it by PM instead 

I will be meeting it's owner tonight


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

Ew!!  You naked thread people are weird!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Ew!!



Us what is not happily partnered must get our jollies where we can *v-sign*


----------



## oddworld (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I missed a cock on the naked thread and got it by PM instead
> 
> I will be meeting it's owner tonight


 
Ahhhhh, Snaps is lovely but I've never seen his cock. The rest of him is good though.


----------



## oddworld (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Ew!! You naked thread people are weird!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm going to go around staring at everyone's boobs so they get freaked and think that they maybe sent me a PM starring them.

Then I'll start on the feet.


----------



## oddworld (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I'm going to go around staring at everyone's boobs so they get freaked and think that they maybe sent me a PM starring them.
> 
> Then I'll start on the feet.


 
It can be a boob and crotch fest evening 

We'll all look rather pervy won't we especially after a few bevvies.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Ew!!  You naked thread people are weird!



We're all naked underneath our £365 shoes


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2009)

deffo not coming now


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

I've already seen yours anyway.


----------



## oddworld (Jul 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> deffo not coming now


 
Oh Orang Utan, hows your toofy peg today?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I've already seen yours anyway.


seen what?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2009)

oddworld said:


> Oh Orang Utan, hows your toofy peg today?



hurty - they've given me a load of drugs and are taking it out next week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> We're all naked underneath our £365 shoes



Just looked on the website - they are £395 now! 

I don't think I could have sold those with a straight face tbh


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> seen what?



doesn't matter. It was a joke you killed dead 

So the facepain is appalling is it?  Does your ear hurt too?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> doesn't matter. It was a joke you killed dead
> 
> So the facepain is appalling is it?  Does your ear hurt too?



yeah, the entire left side of my head is pure pain


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

Fuck.  Hope they sort it out asap fella - why can't they just take it out now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Fuck.  Hope they sort it out asap fella - why can't they just take it out now?



too dangerous as it's infected


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

You have a dangerous TOOTH?  Shit.  Must be bad.  Hey - Jefe has some hillbilly heroin at the moment for his leg if you get in serious trouble


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2009)

i think it's just standard practice when you have an infection. don't spook me!


----------



## oddworld (Jul 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i think it's just standard practice when you have an infection. don't spook me!


 
I think she was teasing you an ickle bit.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't know anything about teeth so don't be spooked but come and have a look in our medicine cabinet if you want.  I'd be rich if I knew what any of it was.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 23, 2009)

OU - did you ask any questions last night?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok, I will be there, but not all night.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I'm going to go around staring at everyone's boobs so they get freaked and think that they maybe sent me a PM starring them.
> 
> Then I'll start on the feet.



do you want a moob pm?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Ok, I will be there, but not all night.



I like your style. Your making out that you will just be coming along for a couple of relaxing pints and then BAM...your shitfaced at closing time


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

Is this a sleepover?  I'm not doing a sleepover - got work the next day.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Is this a sleepover?  I'm not doing a sleepover - got work the next day.



Party at Marty's!


Heh..that rhymes. I'm a fuckin' genius!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> Party at Marty's!
> 
> 
> Heh..that rhymes. I'm a fuckin' genius!



mrs21 would throttle me


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> OU - did you ask any questions last night?



no, i wanted to nick crispy's idea of a Mouzone/Omar spin-off and propose they make a cartoon series out of it, but i chickened out


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 would throttle me



We could have it in the barn. the one out by the eastern folly, not the one by the stables. It's within  easy wibbling distance of the pool


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I don't know anything about teeth so don't be spooked but come and have a look in our medicine cabinet if you want.  I'd be rich if I knew what any of it was.



 i'm hoping that i won't need to move on to hillbilly heroin but will let you know if i do.
at the moment, i'm having trouble eating as i can only open my mouth a wee bit


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We could have it in the barn. the one out by the eastern folly, not the one by the stables. It's within  easy wibbling distance of the pool



if you can find the barn or stables , you're welcome to have a party


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm hoping that i won't need to move on to hillbilly heroin but will let you know if i do.
> at the moment, i'm having trouble eating as i can only open my mouth a wee bit



Diet!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2009)

i was thinking yoghurt and parma ham


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Hey - Jefe has some hillbilly heroin at the moment for his leg if you get in serious trouble



Kitten had some of that until some bastard nicked it at the Glade!

woo! if tendril is turning up too!  nice one!

 I'm not sure I know who chocolate button is?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope you all have a lovely time and can someone give mr snapper a hug from me please? thankyou


----------



## Boycey (Jul 23, 2009)

pootle said:


> Kitten had some of that until some bastard nicked it at the Glade!
> 
> woo! if tendril is turning up too!  nice one!
> 
> I'm not sure I know who chocolate button is?



chocolate button is the lovely mrs tendril, i've got to turn up to this now really. 'tis going to be awesome 

i've even got propoganda to chuck at yers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

ice-is-forming said:


> I hope you all have a lovely time and can someone give mr snapper a hug from me please? thankyou



I'll give him one. Do you want extra bewb squashing or just a Level 3?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

did someone mention it was singalonga night, earlier on? does everyone know the words to american pie and bohemian rhapsody, because we can't afford to let the side down

they know we are coming, the sov is a friend of farcebook, and I told them like


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

What is singalong night? I'm not sure I like the sound of that. Is it Mandatory Fun? That never goes well.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2009)

When I sing, kittens die.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What is singalong night? I'm not sure I like the sound of that. Is it Mandatory Fun? That never goes well.



sorta *singing*  *along* I guess


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Like karaoke but everyone has to do it at the same time?

Explain properly! I don't think you've even ever been to it have you?!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll give him one. Do you want extra bewb squashing or just a Level 3?



whatever you think best stella


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Explain properly! I don't think you've even ever been to it have you?!



no


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

ice-is-forming said:


> whatever you think best stella



Ask him what he wants


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> Thur 23rd July
> SING-A-LONG-A-SOVEREIGN
> with Cliff Oliver on the piano playing hits from the 20's to the present
> Songsheets provided & request taken for that perfect mass sing song!




Cliff Oliver on the ivories


----------



## Boycey (Jul 23, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> When I sing, kittens die.



bring sticks, we can turn empties into a drum kit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Cliff Oliver on the ivories



Oh, that actually sounds nice 

Is there an garden for escaping to though?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, that actually sounds nice
> 
> Is there an garden for escaping to though?



there is a garden


it's a pity you didn't say

do you know if there is a garden?

then i could have replied (in the voice of Cliff Oliver)

no, but you hum it, I'll play it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> there is a garden
> 
> 
> it's a pity you didn't say
> ...



 You made me lol


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> they know we are coming, the sov is a friend of farcebook, and I told them like




this makes me embarrassed.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> this makes me embarrassed.



I was only being polite 


politeness costs nothing


<wriggles finger>


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

It's okay Marty  - you're quite right to be polite.  I'm rather rude tbh.


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> When I sing, kittens die.




Eep! I was going to see if johanna/kitten wanted to come along as I think her plans have changed for ce soir, but maybe not


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

ice-is-forming said:


> I hope you all have a lovely time and can someone give mr snapper a hug from me please? thankyou



Awwr cheers icey  I'm also hoping to go see J while I'm here, just waiting for her to contact me to confirm meeting arrangements


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2009)

pootle said:


> Eep! I was going to see if johanna/kitten wanted to come along as I think her plans have changed for ce soir, but maybe not



It's OK...DJ Kittens are fine. It's the small meowmeow variety that perish


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

pootle said:


> Eep! I was going to see if johanna/kitten wanted to come along as I think her plans have changed for ce soir, but maybe not



Get her along! Get her along!  Haven't seen her for ages.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 23, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Awwr cheers icey  I'm also hoping to go see J while I'm here, just waiting for her to contact me to confirm meeting arrangements



cool! give her my love and take it easy eh?  xx


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

ice-is-forming said:


> cool! give her my love and take it easy eh?  xx



Aye I will do mate. Xx


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

I bet there are going to be lots of snapper squeezes tonight! 

Just texted up my bezzernotlezzer to see if she can make it


----------



## Boycey (Jul 23, 2009)

pootle said:


> Just texted up my bezzernotlezzer to see if she can make it



rofl- awesome title  but i'm not i can afford champagne for her and she well deserves it


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

right, I'm off to the pics, I'll see you all in a bit


----------



## LDR (Jul 23, 2009)

pootle said:


> Most exciting of all is Hollis is coming!   I know you're the founder of the feast Rednapper, but now with bonus Hollis? Aces! :


In that case I'm going to pop along to keep an eye on things then. 

You can never be too careful after all.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2009)

anyone going to be there from, say, 6pm?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm getting there between 6:30 and 7 I reckon Crispy. 

So, er, no...


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

LDR said:


> In that case I'm going to pop along to keep an eye on things then.
> 
> You can never be too careful after all.



Wicked!!  Would be good to see you mister


----------



## Boycey (Jul 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> anyone going to be there from, say, 6pm?



me possibly, i'll probably be riding from gt sutton st ec1 if you want a riding buddy. we can save the racing till after rush hour, i'll even stop at reds


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

oooh macho!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> anyone going to be there from, say, 6pm?


i'm aiming for about halfsixish but might be later. or earlier. 's all bus dependant


----------



## Boycey (Jul 23, 2009)

lol, there was a throwing of gauntlets many moons ago yet to be resolved


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2009)

Boycey said:


> me possibly, i'll probably be riding from gt sutton st ec1 if you want a riding buddy. we can save the racing till after rush hour, i'll even stop at reds


How about I meet you at the top of Golden Lane at 5:40?
But I'm not racing you on public streets </serious hat>


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Get her along! Get her along!  Haven't seen her for ages.



She *thinks* she staying in as it's the 1st evening she's had in for ages but I think she'll soon tire of that and we'll see her little dreadlocked pretty head.



Boycey said:


> but i'm not i can afford champagne for her and she well deserves it



Fack! I'm almost totally forgotten about that - I tell you, it's been SO MUCH drama for Twisted Kitten in the last 24hrs, you wouldn't believe it.  

But yeah, cheers Boycey, I need to remind her we need to celebrate HER FIRST more than just yesterday's half hearted pint in the Fountain in Seven Sisters yesterday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Whe you arrive can you both do a synchronised skid stop and then do a wink&gunshot in unison?

I'd like to see that.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whe you arrive can you both do a synchronised skid stop and then do a wink&gunshot in unison?
> 
> I'd like to see that.



me too


----------



## Boycey (Jul 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> How about I meet you at the top of Golden Lane at 5:40?
> But I'm not racing you on public streets </serious hat>



that *should* be fine, i'll call you if i get slapped to the arse end of nowhere around that time 

<puts on serious hat> there will be no irresponsible behaviour from me, scouts honour 

pootle- you fuckin tell her!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

Can I inspect your calves please when you arrive?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 23, 2009)

shit this is today..... I'm wrecked.....


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Can I inspect your calves please when you arrive?


Oh yes please


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 23, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> I like your style. Your making out that you will just be coming along for a couple of relaxing pints and then BAM...your shitfaced at closing time



Considering I'm at home sick and won't get fed till he's home - if he does that I'll have his bloody balls.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> shit this is today..... I'm wrecked.....



woss wrong?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 23, 2009)

nothing, I just need to start getting ready, I look like shit, and my hair is WELL pikey cus I'm getting it re-done in a couple of days.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Considering I'm at home sick and won't get fed till he's home - if he does that I'll have his bloody balls.



I'll keep an eye on him. When the time comes I'll just tap my watch and point to my balls to make the message clear 

Edit: Wait...that sounds well dodgy..


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> I'll keep an eye on him. When the time comes I'll just tap my watch and point to my balls to make the message clear
> 
> Edit: Wait...that sounds well dodgy..



i think when you do that. he'll probably scarper sharpish anyway


----------



## oddworld (Jul 23, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> I'll keep an eye on him. When the time comes I'll just tap my watch and point to my balls to make the message clear
> 
> Edit: Wait...that sounds well dodgy..


 


(((sparrow)))


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> nothing, I just need to start getting ready, I look like shit, and my hair is WELL pikey cus I'm getting it re-done in a couple of days.



have you still got that dyke mullet?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2009)

Right you lot. I'm off home to wash my balls and have a chorizo omelette. See you all around 7:30ish


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> Right you lot. I'm off home to wash my balls and have a chorizo omelette. See you all around 7:30ish



Wash your balls in a chorizo omelette?

get a picture!


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

DON'T get a picture!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Sausage!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sausage!



MEAT!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> MEAT!



and two veg


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

*&gunshot*

Hold tight rude boys later


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 23, 2009)

where is this? think I can come down


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm considering this.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 23, 2009)

ah got it likely see y'all there


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> where is this? think I can come down



northwold road - Royal Sovereign


----------



## keithy (Jul 23, 2009)

pootle said:


> Innit! PLEASE COME KEITHY!  If you don't come I shall not drink booze and behave myself and not get up to any mischief at all, so depressed shall I be at not being able to see you
> 
> You've got at least 3 drinks offers from me, Tits and Stella.  And 3 hopeful faces!







Boycey said:


> i reckon i might make this. keithy- if you go, i'll go



what what what?!?! pressure! I feel sorry for Tom, he's going to get to mine and I'll be ready to go out to meet the internet and he thought we were having a quiet night in.



Pieface said:


> I'm going to go around staring at everyone's boobs so they get freaked and think that they maybe sent me a PM starring them.
> 
> Then I'll start on the feet.



At Fed's drinks everyone stared at ma boobs


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm thinking I have to leave the flat to buy onions so I might swing past the pub and have a pint and then I wont be as chickenshit about future drinks.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 23, 2009)

keithy said:


> At Fed's drinks everyone stared at ma boobs



Did they?


----------



## keithy (Jul 23, 2009)

yeh and shouted about them.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 23, 2009)

keithy said:


> yeh and shouted about them.



Uncouth sods.


----------



## keithy (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah it was terrible. I couldn't believe it. Said a little prayer for them all later on.


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I'm thinking I have to leave the flat to buy onions so I might swing past the pub and have a pint and then I wont be as chickenshit about future drinks.



I wouldn't bother buying the onions - they'll only get lost. Come! though!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

*claps* KEITHY! KEITHY! KEITHY!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 23, 2009)

keithy said:


> Yeah it was terrible. I couldn't believe it. Said a little prayer for them all later on.



Quite right, may the Lord have mercy on their terrible souls.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm giving this a serious mull so I may see y'all later.

Anyone there yet? Mail up some photos to entice  (or repel) fellow mullers!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

just got home  problems at liverpool st  having my tea, be along shortly


----------



## Hollis (Jul 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just got home  problems at liverpool st  having my tea, be along shortly



How quaint!.. having your tea before you go out.. Still, good to hear you call it tea.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hollis said:


> How quaint!.. having your tea before you go out.. Still, good to hear you call it tea.



w/c innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

I am at home drinking a spritzer


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2009)

I think you should all have a 'who has the biggest hands' competition 

ain't that right stella?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes. Yes, that's right.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Callie said:


> I think you should all have a 'who has the biggest hands' competition
> 
> ain't that right stella?



my hands are on the small side tbf

I won't enter that competition


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think theyre listening  theyre probably all DRUNK already apart from marty21 who is having his tea


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

hand size competition is it...

Last time i was forced in to a height competition. 

I feel abused.


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2009)

I bet you'd blatently win  hurrah!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Hurrah indeed


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2009)

*fans self* ahem


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

now i'm suffering from hand size anxiety
i wonder if i could knock together some kind of finger extention


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm sure they'll be fine matey.


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2009)

You can't possibly have small hands. Can you?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Callie said:


> You can't possibly have small hands. Can you?



I am all in propotion


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2009)

You're putting me off with all this weird talk.


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2009)

^ small hands 

what do you mean - putting you off, you have been in the pub with people from this place before haven't you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

editor said:


> You're putting me off with all this weird talk.



Bring your camera.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bring your camera.


----------



## keithy (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm slaving over a job application and waiting for bloke to get here so I can pester him about this


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2009)

Callie said:


> ^ small hands
> 
> what do you mean - putting you off, you have been in the pub with people from this place before haven't you?


Not ones with over sized hands.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

This is what you have wrought bossman


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Gonna wear cheap shoes as it's _torrential_ out there


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2009)

Fuck. I was going to cycle as well.

Hmm....


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

its passing. stopped here now (N1)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Fuck. I was going to cycle as well.
> 
> Hmm....



It'll pass. It's been off and on all day.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2009)

There's some mean looking clouds around here now. Fuck it - I'll give it a miss tonight and drink local seeing as I've got a big night tomorrow night and it's an hour by public transport...  

Have a good night y'all!

*edit - it's pissing down!


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 23, 2009)

is Pieface there yet? she was having a MARE.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 23, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> is Pieface there yet? she was having a MARE.



that's nice for her, she likes ponies


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 23, 2009)

editor said:


> There's some mean looking clouds around here now. Fuck it - I'll give it a miss tonight and drink local seeing as *I've got a big night tomorrow night* and it's an hour by public transport...
> 
> Have a good night y'all!
> 
> *edit - it's pissing down!



Indeed! it's _someone special_'s b'day!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice to meet lots of new people! I think that's the most 'fresh' urbanites I've met in one sitting for a long time.
I missed the rain, and saw a fantastic rainbow over east london. hope to meet you all again


----------



## keithy (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not allowed to come out to play 

Well, I am, but it's too late to bother bussing it now and I want some cock. 

Have funz! 

ps. I hope you all don't get stabbed and dropped in Clapton pond (boyfriend says that)


----------



## oddworld (Jul 24, 2009)

Helloz, i just got in, missed the last train by about 1 minute. I wont mention the chaos and cash pay outs that ensued.

That said I had a wicked time, thanks to Pootle, Pieface, LDR, that Joustmister fella, my lovely and all time friend Chocolate Button, Stella, Mango 5 and co, Crispy, Titan Sound, Nanker whatis face, the ever so elusive Hollis, Jazz, Marty, and I suppose that Ooooop north geezer Redsnapper.

Big Shout to Mango 5 for trying to get me to the church on time !

Was really good to see ever so looking well Redsnapper.

Thanks also to all the new Urbanites I met, jog my memory I'll be fine 

I think I may have asked Snapper to marry me  I lovez him lots 

Time for bed , tiz now 2.46 am and I'm off..... 

I took photo's so will attempt for upload tomorrow upon surfacing.

I bid you's good night

Odds

x


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2009)

i was wondering if you'd make that train odds, sounds a bit of an epic journey  

mine was about 5 mins 


good night, lots of good folk , got soaked on the way there, but soon dried off, the heat of loads of urbs helped me - and there was a singalong too


----------



## Boycey (Jul 24, 2009)

great evening, lovely to meet yet more urbz 

dragonwolf- best entrance to an internet meetup evar!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2009)

It was nice to be able to put stitches, appendages and even a few faces to names. After the hugely embarrassing start, thanks for being so welcoming. Loved the feller with his tie tucked in his waistband, hope he comes along more often.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2009)

.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

I got soaked on the way there too!

Was fun - that weird singalong was too much though.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It was nice to be able to put stitches, appendages and even a few faces to names. After the hugely embarrassing start, thanks for being so welcoming. Loved the feller with his tie tucked in his waistband, hope he comes along more often.



he was the best Elvis impersonator in the country


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I got soaked on the way there too!
> 
> Was fun - that weird singalong was too much though.



it was strange - a bit league of gentleman, particularly the pensioner Elvis!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he was the best Elvis impersonator in the country



Was he doing Elvis - I thought he was Tom Jones


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Was he doing Elvis - I thought he was Tom Jones



i was outside, didn't hear him sing, although he did come outside and sing to me, in a Elvis sort of way, and claim that he was the best Elvis impersonator in the country, which I agreed with (even though he was a bit rubbish)


----------



## pootle (Jul 24, 2009)

That WAS another lovely evening! And I may be growing up a little but I managed not to get totally smashed and got to bed at a decent hour and not lose anything, have some decent conversations that I can remember etc etc 



Boycey said:


> dragonwolf- best entrance to an internet meetup evar!



Innit! And I thought a new standard had been set with ARE YOU FROM THE INTERNETZ! The new standard will now be to lurk in a corner/behind the group as long as possible and then BURST OUT 

Lovely to see Odds, meet the Button la Chocolat and see PieFace for the first time in years.  In fact I'm seeing lots of people for the first time in ages, lately, actually! And of course, the founder of the feast, Mr Redsnapper, although I don't think I got to chat to him much  but I think something else was being sorted about that? 

Anyhoo! All aces! When's the next one then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 24, 2009)

He sensed your rock 'n' roll streak, knew you were kindred, like baby marsupials pocketed together on the mothership of The King


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

Joustmaster is implausibly tall I discovered.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2009)

god i feel rough today.
I had a meeting at work at 9am. All i did was scowl at people for an hour.

Last night was goodfun. Great to meet so many of you all.


----------



## Thraex (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad to have come along. T'was good to meet such a lovely bunch. Thanks to all, tops to meet you. I shall come along to future events. Pity I chipped off early but work today so...


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2009)

dragonwolf said:


> Glad to have come along. T'was good to meet such a lovely bunch. Thanks to all, tops to meet you. I shall come along to future events. Pity I chipped off early but work today so...


ha, yes - it was nice meeting you whilst you where saying goodbye to everyone..


----------



## mango5 (Jul 24, 2009)

That was great!  Hello to dragOn and dragonwolf, London_Calling, joustmaster, and hello again to some rarely seen faces.    There were loads of us!  The pub had a fab atmosphere, singalong was much fun, and we got Jazzz to tinkle the ivories 

Crap snaps here

Glad you got home OK Odds, I guess you got the next train to the Wilds.  Your expression here shows what state we were in...


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2009)

mango5 said:


> The pub had a fab atmosphere, singalong was much fun, and we got Jazzz to tinkle the ivories



he was pretty good at it too.


----------



## Callie (Jul 24, 2009)

mango5 said:


> The pub had a fab atmosphere, singalong was much fun, and we got Jazzz to tinkle the ivories



I don't think he needs that much encouragement to get tinkling  Im sure you really had to twist his arm


----------



## mango5 (Jul 24, 2009)

He was twitching the whole evening   Very restrained, for him.  Chose his moment well


----------



## oddworld (Jul 24, 2009)

Morning!

I've just woken up , I feel like utter poo. But twas worth it 

Thanks again Mango 5, please let me know if I owe you some money I kinda legged it out the taxi in a vain attempt to run and get my train. 

I'm still trying to come to terms with the size of Jousty feet , they are huuuuge!

Here are my pics 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=111278&id=652100941&l=8b9a147193


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 24, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Nice to meet lots of new people! I think that's the most 'fresh' urbanites I've met in one sitting for a long time.
> I missed the rain, and saw a fantastic rainbow over east london. hope to meet you all again



I gots me a snap of that double rainbow 






Sorry I had tro run off. My bastard flatmate locked himself out and he is off to America early this morning so I had to come home and let him in. Tool. 

Was nice to meet some new faces, I'll stick around longer at the next one


----------



## Thraex (Jul 24, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Joustmaster is implausibly tall I discovered.



Absolutely, I woke up this morning thinking my eyesight must have been exagerating. Joust sorry I didn't get to have a chat.


----------



## pootle (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a very cool pic Tits!


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 24, 2009)

sounds like i missed out


----------



## oddworld (Jul 24, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> sounds like i missed out


 
We did ask after you and your leg though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 24, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> sounds like i missed out


you're not the only one, had to see a man about a dog and couldn't make it. ah well, always next time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2009)

Hangover's kicking in now


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

I discovered Finsbury Park Tube station is implausibly confusing.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 24, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I discovered Finsbury Park Tube station is implausibly confusing.



It is when you're drunk


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

I must have been drunk.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 24, 2009)

i got a call from tendril this morning: "what the fuck have you done to my girlfriend?"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2009)

Boycey said:


> i got a call from tendril this morning: "what the fuck have you done to my girlfriend?"



Who was that?

Soz I was drunk and not paying attention.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 24, 2009)

pootle said:


> That's a very cool pic Tits!



it took me a minute to realise that you were talking about titansound and not just exclaiming Tits! As you usually do 

5t3lla- t'were the loverly chocolate button


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 24, 2009)

I got utterly soaked on the way there (wringing my trousers out on the bus) spotted a solo rainbow which was pretty lovely. So uh, weather aside was lovely to meet people, tbh I'm crap with names (internet or otherwise) but you're a friendly bunch and I will be at future drinks. I had to leave early but I did manage to buy onions on the way home. result.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 24, 2009)

Favorite exchange of the night (about your top)...  

Jazzz to me, "Is that a tiger?" 

Very nice to meet you, please come out to play again where we don't have to shout?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2009)

Was it a tiger?

What?

I don't feel very well.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 24, 2009)

I probably would have said it was a tiger but it's not is it? Being spotty. 
I will come out to play again.

Did the singing take off later? Bohemian Rhapsody make an appearance?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2009)

Boycey said:


> it took me a minute to realise that you were talking about titansound and not just exclaiming Tits! As you usually do
> 
> 5t3lla- t'were the loverly chocolate button



she was lovely!


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 24, 2009)

Was nice to see some old and new faces... and play the piano too. I feel a proper East Londoner now with the singalong 

Sad that my attempt to shrink my jacket failed, but hey you can't have everything.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 24, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I probably would have said it was a tiger but it's not is it? Being spotty.
> I will come out to play again.
> 
> Did the singing take off later? Bohemian Rhapsody make an appearance?


mango5 informed that it was a leopard, even though it was blue  No BR. Hey Jude had much of the (rather drunk by that stage) crowd going. Mango5 sung something that was very well received. What was it? I was drunk and forget.


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 24, 2009)

Boycey said:


> i got a call from tendril this morning: "what the fuck have you done to my girlfriend?"


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 24, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> mango5 informed that it was a leopard, even though it was blue  No BR. Hey Jude had much of the (rather drunk by that stage) crowd going. Mango5 sung something that was very well received. What was it? I was drunk and forget.


I'm not sure that tigers come in blue either. 
Apols for looking confusedly at you. I think I take names in better when they're written down.


----------



## pootle (Jul 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> she was lovely!



I concur! More of her please!


----------



## oddworld (Jul 24, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I must have been drunk.


 
You didnt drink a green thing though 

I feel like shite , still do now and thats with the day off work sleeping.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 25, 2009)

i'm glad you all had a good time snapper  i hope you and st3LLa did us proud  xx


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 25, 2009)

good to meet red snapper at last

and to put some names to faces

more meets in the east and less rain


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

I still felt a bit ill when I got up this morning. I think I thought I lost a pint on Thursday but actually drank it in about 10 minutes and bought another one immediately and drank that in 10 minutes also


----------

